# Instructions / Plans for Agility Equipment



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My ten year old daughter has made a little agility course in our house using jump ropes, chairs and laundry baskets. The past few days she has been training MacKenzie to jump over and crawl under them. MacKenzie is having a blast, and these sessions keep her attention for a great part of the evening. 

Does anybody know of any good websites that have instructions on how to build agility equipment and the different commands to teach them. If my daughter continues showing an interest, I will sign them up for classes. I guess that would be rally, right? MacKenzie is the type that I have always had issues teaching her sit and down without treats, but I think this might be her thing.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - warning!! Agility is addicting.

I would sign up for agility classes rathan than Rally classes.

Google search 'Building Dog Agility Equipment' will show links and their are a few books available as well from amazon


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Sounds like fun - I am taking a fun sports sampler class with Cookie now, and we did a couple of classes of agility. The instructor had a very inexpensive set that someone had donated to her...but it was mostly pvc pipe, so I had the same idea as you to build it myself.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

BriGuy said:


> Sounds like fun - I am taking a fun sports sampler class with Cookie now, and we did a couple of classes of agility. The instructor had a very inexpensive set that someone had donated to her...but it was mostly pvc pipe, so I had the same idea as you to build it myself.


Yes, that is what I was thinking. My husband is a carpenter and it is amazing what can be built with PVC and a couple 2 x 4's, and pretty cheap too.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sunrise said:


> Google search 'Building Dog Agility Equipment' will show links and their are a few books available as well from amazon


Of course :doh:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Now how easy and cheap would this be:

Build Your Own Agility Course: Weave Poles


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I built almost everyone I have for agility equipment myself. PVC pipes are what I used for jumps and weave pools. I even made my own A frame. I bought my tunnels from NTI Global :: Amsterdam, NY 12010 1-800-947-7767.

I also bought things from Max 200. 

Agility is so much fun, but classes are key! Have fun!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Here are some of the webpages I used to make equipment. You can always modify the plans so that the equipment suits your needs.

Have fun!

Camp Bandy
I used this site as the basis for my bar jumps and tire jumps. Since my local hardware store did not sell the 4-way tee I modified my second set of jumps to have the cross bar a little off the ground and used two sets of regular tees. But you can also order 4-way tee's online. It is also really hard to make the jumps cups, and after doing it, I would recommend you buy them online. I have ordered them from Clean Run.
Build It Yourself - With Help From The Camp Bandy Store 

Instant Agility
I have never personally used these plans, as I just came across this site. But it has some of the best plans I have seen online with lots of pictures and easy to follow instructions. The double t base on the jumps is actually the same way I ended up doing mine.
Instant Agility » Adjustable “Channel” Weave Poles
Instant Agility » Bar Jump or Hurdle

Homebuilt Agility Equipment
I used this page to make my PVC ladder
Agility Equipment


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Pixie and I had our first agility class this Saturday (just to see if we would like it). And she did GREAT! She is a natural, me on the other hand... 

Thak you for starting this poste and for the websites proposed


----------

